# Help needed!!!



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi i need some help as i have met the perfect person that i want to spend my life with and i have had to return back to the uk because i need to earn money so i can go back over soon and want to know what is the best way to get a visa or something that will let me live and work over there i thought about going back to college to train as a nurse or something but have no idea what i need to do i just turned 20 and have just got the quilifications i left school with and my trade as a carpet fitter i need help on what i should do,
Its breaking my heart to be away from her and its driving me mad that i cant be there with her please help me


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Marry her, plan to marry her, just have vacations together or forget her are the basic choices available. I'm assuming you haven't got the 20 to 80 K USD a year for school here.

Last time I told someone there wasn't a "test drive the gf" visa they got all uppity. So I won't say that to you. But you get the idea.


----------



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

i hope to purpose to marry her as soon as i can but i dont know if that will let me be able to work over there till i can save enough to pay for the wedding ,as for vacations and forgetting her i couldnt do that she means to much to me forme to do that ,and sadly i dont have that kinda cash just can you explain then what i should do


----------



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

can any one tell me if i can work on a f-1 visa or a fincee visa as i cant seem to find out 
any help is appreciated


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fivestar said:


> can any one tell me if i can work on a f-1 visa or a fincee visa as i cant seem to find out
> any help is appreciated


Limited work is allowed on an F1. But you need the money required for the tuition and living expenses up front before you get the visa.

You can work with a fiancee visa. However, to get the visa, somebody needs to guarantee you won't be a drain on the government. Does your fiancee have income, a job or parents willing to support you?


----------



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

her parents have said i can live with them till i get enough to get a job and a place of my own it should take me long when i get there to get work as when i was there it seemed like there was quite a few jobs going around that i could do just i dont know how to go about the visa stuff and that


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fivestar said:


> her parents have said i can live with them till i get enough to get a job and a place of my own it should take me long when i get there to get work as when i was there it seemed like there was quite a few jobs going around that i could do just i dont know how to go about the visa stuff and that


You future wife will have to sponsor you ... 
If she does not earn enough, then additional sponsors are required 
Most people don't want to that when they know what is involved 

You don't say what State you are possibly heading for ..but most are in dire straits at the moments ..
People are being laid off everyday and there is virtually no safety net here ...

There are ways but it takes time and money 

Start researching the K-1 visa


----------



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

i'm heading for saltlake city utah it seemed like there was work if you want it but not great fancy jobs but i'm not fussy about what i want to do i'll do anything if it means being with her


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

You just turned 20?!?! Mate, your too young to even be thinking about that stuff. Enjoy your life, go visit her a couple of times and make sure. Dont rush into this holiday romance becasue your hearts pumping hard right now..... youll regret it.


----------



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

i know i'm young but if you find someone who you truly love and want to be with forever you should do everything possible to be with them because if you dont you might lose them and regret that you didnt do everything possible to be with them 
i just need to be there to be with her idealy i dont want to get married for a year or so ,so it gives me time to save up and give her a nice wedding if i can i have known her for quite a while so i know shes the one 

i just need to know what i need to do to get a visa that will let me live and work there so i can be there with her


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

To be brutally honest:

You are 20 years old with no skills (no skills which would be in demand in the USA). Im guessing you have no money (most 20year olds dont) and the only way for you to enter the country is to marry your girlfriend. 

So say you marry her, you will then have to wait for roughly a year to get a marriage Visa and, even then, you wont be able to work straight away. 

If you are dead set on doing this, face the fact that its going to take a long time. You cannot just pick up tomorrow and move to the USA. 

I think you need to be realistic. If you marry and get divorced before you get permanent residency, you will have to leave the USA and everything you have behind. Even if you apply for a marriage visa, she will need to show she has enough money to support you.....

Think this through.You are 20 years old and dont know what its all about right now....you dont need to rush and marriage shouldnt be a plaster to ensure you stay together. That should come on its own.

To answer your question, there is no visa you can get to just allow you to live there for a year


----------



## Luce1 (Apr 14, 2009)

What country do you want to move back too?


----------

